

Steve Jobs Memorial Statue Has Been Unveiled - adamnemecek
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/02/27/twitter_critics_slam_hideous_statue_of_steve_jobs/

======
georgemcbay
I'd love to be contrarian on this, but yeah that's pretty creepy.

Also the "love" message not so subtly hidden in the little...arm-thingies
(easier to 'see' in the shadow than on the actual statue) is kind of an odd
one. There are a lot of words I associate with Steve Jobs and many of them are
even positive (though I am often critical of many aspects of his management
style), but "love" isn't one of them.

